# How-To: Replace the Spark Plugs on a '03 Murano



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

What's going on guys,

Replacing the spark plugs on any car is one of the easiest rudimentary maintenance jobs that one can perform. Therefore, it's both simple as well as cost-effective to undertake the job yourself. Here's a quick walk-through documenting the procedure:

1. Disconnect the negative battery cable.

2. Remove the engine cover.

3. Remove the ignition coil retaining bolt.

4. Remove the ignition coil.

5. Remove the spark plug using a spark plug socket and wrench. (refer to this Murano spark plug diagram)

To install:

1. Be sure the spark plug gap is to specification (0.043 in).

2. Carefully install the spark plug and torque to specification, 18 ft. lbs.

3. Install the ignition coil, torque the retaining bolt to 80 inch lbs.

4. Install the engine cover.

5. Connect the negative battery cable.

6. You're doneskys!


----------



## simplykylee (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you, this was very helpful!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Guess you've never done spark plugs on a Murano, an old Aerostar van, or on a Ford F-150 with a 4.6L that has the spark plugs break off in the head when you take them out!


----------

